# JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Anime Trailer and Episode Link!



## gameboi9321 (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;VQUXG2zPaxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQUXG2zPaxY[/video]

And for the link for ep. 1 it's right here.

http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/jojos-bizarre-adventure-2012-episode-1-online

along with episode 2!

http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/jojos-bizarre-adventure-2012-episode-2-online


----------

